# phone camera use



## mark handler (Jan 18, 2014)

Be careful what pictures you take with your personal phone camera.

If the issue goes to court, your phone, even if you downloaded the pictures, can become evidence.  And you could loose it until the case ends.

This happened to one of my code enforcement officers. He still does not have the phone back


----------



## fatboy (Jan 18, 2014)

hmmmmm, good point.......had not considered that.


----------



## Architect1281 (Jan 18, 2014)

Set Camera to store images on mico sd card, request search warrant have lawyer make warrant specific to photographic evidence and hand over card only.


----------



## cda (Jan 18, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> Be careful what pictures you take with your personal phone camera.If the issue goes to court, your phone, even if you downloaded the pictures, can become evidence.  And you could loose it until the case ends.
> 
> This happened to one of my code enforcement officers. He still does not have the phone back


His personal phone or one paid for by the city

I know it does not matter just wondering


----------



## mark handler (Jan 18, 2014)

Architect1281 said:
			
		

> Set Camera to store images on mico sd card, request search warrant have lawyer make warrant specific to photographic evidence and hand over card only.


The order was for the phone/camera not the sd card


----------



## mark handler (Jan 18, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> His personal phone or one paid for by the cityI know it does not matter just wondering


Personal phone.he left his city camera in the office. He has a police radio for city communications


----------



## cda (Jan 18, 2014)

Yep, lawyers can get everything

They even talk about home computer if you do city business or communication on it


----------



## ICE (Jan 19, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> The order was for the phone/camera not the sd card


I have insurance....they'll even tow my ride.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 19, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> I have insurance....they'll even tow my ride.


But they will also have your contacts, emails, IMs.... do you really want those scu..balls to have all the info from you personal phone /Tablet...


----------



## cda (Jan 19, 2014)

And pictures


----------



## mark handler (Jan 20, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> And pictures


Selfies....?


----------



## ICE (Jan 20, 2014)

And DNA...but it's all for naught if they don't have my mothers maiden name.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 20, 2014)

ICE said:
			
		

> And DNA...but it's all for naught if they don't have my mothers maiden name.


Available on ancestory.com, unless it is not a part of public records. They have access to birth records...


----------



## ICE (Jan 20, 2014)

Maybe Putin will grant me asylum.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 20, 2014)

CONSULATE GENERAL OF THE RUSSIAN FEDERATION in San-Francisco

ГЕНЕРАЛЬНОЕ КОНСУЛЬСТВО РОССИЙСКОЙ ФЕДЕРАЦИИ в

2790 Green St, San Francisco, CA 94123

(415) 928-6878


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jan 20, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> But they will also have your contacts, emails, IMs.... do you really want those scu..balls to have all the info from you personal phone /Tablet...


What does NSA need a duplicate copy in case there system gets hacked?


----------



## mark handler (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm talking about the defence lawyers, and their clients,  not NSA


----------



## Gregg Harris (Jan 20, 2014)

mark handler said:
			
		

> I'm talking about the defence lawyers, and their clients,  not NSA


I was being facetious Mark.  If you receive a speeding ticket ask for the model and serial # of the unit that was used to provide information from the arresting officer.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 20, 2014)

gregg harris said:
			
		

> i was being facetious mark.  If you receive a speeding ticket ask for the model and serial # of the unit that was used to provide information from the arresting officer.


No you ask when it was last calibrated and by whom....


----------

